# Eeek Computer Problems



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Our computers (we have six) are all linked via a network at home. My Boyfriend isn't super "techy" but he is the admin. Anyway I was trying to install *Linux* onto a portable hard drive while he was out buying some chocolate for moi and I kind of erased his "*C*" drive on his *Windows* PC... 

He said it's fine and he'll fix it in the morning but he has never gotten mad at me in all the years I've known him. Just how badly did I mess up? I feel _really_ bad. 

The good news is all of our work/family files are safe. I'm not any closer to getting Linux working either!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It all depends on how diligently you backed up your system...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

As long as all your work/family files are safely backed up, as you say they are, you're fine. It's simply a matter of reinstalling Windows. An annoyance, nothing more. I've done far worse to myself while messing with Linux. Took me several days to fix _that_ mess...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! I still feel pretty stupid but I'm glad it's not that big a deal. We have terabytes of data home movies, pictures, DVDs and music of course.


----------

